# MBT's 2010 Underwater Pumpkin Carve



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT's annual Underwater Pumpkin Carving Contest will be held at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club on Saturday, Oct 30th at 1pm. Competition is open to singles or teams of 2 divers - bring your own pumpkin. 

Once again this event will support "Toys for Tots". Entry fee is one new unwrapped toy per person. 

Entry forms and rules will be posted at www.mbtdivers.com, or give us a call at (850) 455-7702

Jim


----------

